
Python Alternative to Docker - gilad
https://www.mattlayman.com/blog/2019/python-alternative-docker/
======
westurner
Shiv does not solve for what containers and Docker/Podman/Buildah/Containerd
solve for: re-launching processes at boot and failure, launching processes in
chroots or cgroups (with least privileges), limiting access to network ports,
limiting access to the host filesystem, building chroots / images, [...]

You can run build tools like shiv with a RUN instruction in a Dockerfile and
get _some_ caching.

You can build a zipapp with shiv (in a build container) and run the zipapp in
a container.

Should the zipapp contain the test suite(s) and test_requires so that the
tests can be run in an environment most similar to production?

It's much easier to develop with code on the filesystem (instead of in a
zipapp).

It's definitely faster to read the whole zipapp into RAM than to stat and read
each imported module from the filesystem once at startup.

There may be a better post title than the current "Python Alternative to
Docker"? Shiv is a packaging utility for building Python zipapps. Shiv is not
an alternative to process isolation with containers (or VMs)

